
Being tired or fatigued is common. However, it can be a sign of a health issue - daegloe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/being-tired-or-fatigued-is-common-sometimes-however-they-can-be-a-sign-of-a-heath-issue/2019/12/13/43b6302c-1b6b-11ea-8d58-5ac3600967a1_story.html
======
chrisbennet
Just a data point:

I was/is a big “napper” for the last 2-3 years. The doctor said “your getting
old” (56 at the time).

Turned out brain tumor was pressing on thalamus(?) which is making me feel
tired among other things.

